# ように



## hxkart

皆さん、こんにちは、また来た。二日間に迷惑をかけました。


今回は　ように

昨日、yahoo知恵袋に行った、この語句はどういう意味ですかな。 

以下のセンテンスは、　ようにがない　場合は、変な感じがないか?

原文：
Aさん、２０数年前あなたは私からみて、ひまわりのように見えました。

２０数年たった今、やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりです。

これからも、ひまわりでいてください。

私の翻訳。
A，in my opinion, about 20 years ago, you looks like a sunflower

After about 20 years, as far as I am concerned, you are still (like) a sunflower.

And afterwards, please still to be the sun flower.

質問　

1.ようには　のように　と同じ物ですか。



2.原文は理解しがたい。ように　を使っれば、比喩用なこと(此処はひまわりです)+ように　もう十分だか。詳しいこと
(私の文を見てください、此処は陽気です)を省くほうがいいか?


私が考えれば、以下の文はもっと理解易い。

私の文
２０数年たった今、やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりように陽気です。

これからも、ひまわりように陽気でいてください。

3.
ように　が　既に一回　現れたのため、以降のように(ようだ)　省けるか。

つまり、文章を作る、比喩法を使う時、比喩用文字と詳しいことを全て省くは、日本人から見て、より自然、本場な感じですかな(more natural,more native）

お世話になりました。


----------



## frequency

hxkart said:


> 1.ようには　のように　と同じ物ですか。


ようには is good for negative statements. 思うようには行かない。etc..



> ひまわりのように見えました。やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりです。これからも、ひまわりでいてください。





> やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりように陽気です。これからも、ひまわりように陽気でいてください。


It's a writer's (your) choice. If you want to use 陽気, that's fine. 上の方がpoeticです。



> 3. ように　が　既に一回　現れたのため、以降のように(ようだ)　省けるか。


例えば、

やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりように陽気です。
これからも、ひまわりでいてください。
Or
これからも、陽気でいてください。

Yes, omission would be fine. It can avoid repetition.


----------



## hxkart

frequency said:


> ようには is good for negative statements. 思うようには行かない。etc..
> 
> 
> 
> It's a writer's (your) choice. If you want to use 陽気, that's fine. 上の方がpoeticです。
> 
> 
> 例えば、
> 
> やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりように陽気です。
> これからも、ひまわりでいてください。
> Or
> これからも、陽気でいてください。
> 
> Yes, omission would be fine. It can avoid repetition.



frenquencyさん、ありがとう。ちょっと以下の語句、質問があるね。日本人から見て、この翻訳は正しいですか。私に対する、怪しい感じがある。

Aさん、２０数年前あなたは私からみて、ひまわりのように見えました。

２０数年たった今、やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりです。

これからも、ひまわりでいてください。

A，in my opinion, about 20 years ago, you looks like a sunflower

After about 20 years, as far as I amconcerned, you are still like a sunflower.

And afterwards, please still to be the sun flower.
ひまわりみたいな状態を保て　という感じか。

例えば、私は雪でいてくださいと言います。変だか。
please to still to be  the snow


----------



## frequency

hxkart! what if a human can be a sunflower? 人民日報 and BBC will visit your home tomorrow.



hxkart said:


> やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりです。これからも、ひまわりでいてください。


In Japanese, this figurative way is possible.



> ひまわりみたいな状態を保て　という感じか。例えば、私は雪でいてくださいと言います。


If using 雪, you may need an adjective in order to make it clearer.
雪のようにきれいでいてください。etc. Why? 雪 can be widely used for describing something. Snow is usually beautiful, white, but can convey negative aspects at the same time: easy to melt, cold, etc.. so you need to specify by using an adjective. Don't say 雪のような冷たい女でいてください。 

By the way,
ひまわりのように見えました。vs ひまわりに見えました。
In the latter case, to his eye you looked a tall flower having yellow petals.


----------



## hxkart

frequency said:


> hxkart! what if a human can be a sunflower? 人民日報 and BBC will visit your home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> In Japanese, this figurative way is possible.
> 
> 
> If using 雪, you may need an adjective in order to make it clearer.
> 雪のようにきれいでいてください。etc. Why? 雪 can be widely used for describing something. Snow is usually beautiful, white, but can convey negative aspects at the same time: easy to melt, cold, etc.. so you need to specify by using an adjective. Don't say 雪のような冷たい女でいてください。
> 
> By the way,
> ひまわりのように見えました。vs ひまわりに見えました。
> In the latter case, to his eye you looked a tall flower having yellow petals.



　今日は本当にありがとうね。もう一つの質問を教えていただきますか。
やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりです。これからも、ひまわりでいてください　の語句を英語ではなんと言いますか。翻訳なら、この語句はよく理解できるはずだ、よろしいでしょうか。ポエムだから。
本当にありがとうm(_ _)m


----------



## karlalou

hxkart said:


> 1.ようには　のように　と同じ物ですか。


どちらも直喩（ちょくゆsimile）に使いますが、前に来る品詞（ひんしpart of speech）が違います。
動詞(verb)＋ように：　動（うご）くように, 輝（かがや）くように
名詞(noun)＋のように：　ひまわりのように



hxkart said:


> 原文：
> Aさん、２０数年前あなたは私からみて、ひまわりのように見えました。
> ２０数年たった今、やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりです。
> これからも、ひまわりでいてください。





hxkart said:


> 私が考えれば、以下の文はもっと理解易い。
> 私の文
> ２０数年たった今、やはり私にとってあなたはひまわり*の*ように陽気です。
> これからも、ひまわり*の*ように陽気でいてください。


Except the lack of these の, both sentences are perfectly all right.



hxkart said:


> 3.
> ように　が　既に一回　現れたのため、以降のように(ようだ)　省けるか。
> 
> つまり、文章を作る、比喩法を使う時、比喩用文字と詳しいことを全て省くは、日本人から見て、より自然、本場な感じですかな(more natural,more native）


繰り返し（くりかえし）てはいけないということはありません。が、あまり繰り返すとしつこくなり、読むのも疲（つか）れてしまうということは確かに（たしかに）あります。また、言わなくても分かることは省くほうが好（この）まれます。

それから、比喩（ひゆparable or analogy）の種類（しゅるい）に、 「（の）ようだ」とたとえであることを明示（めいじ）して「あなたはひまわりのようだ」というふうに例える（たとえる）直喩（ちょくゆsimile）と、「（の）ようだ」とは言わないで「あなたはひまわりだ」というふうに例える隠喩（いんゆmetaphor）があります。この文を書いた人はこの両方（りょうほう）を使ったわけです。

ずっと以前（いぜん）の若（わか）かったころは「ひまわりのようだ」と思っていたけれど、20年後に再会（さいかい）した今も変（か）わらないどころか、あなたは私にとってまさしくひまわりです、というお気持ちなのでしょう。

「ようだ」と言わない隠喩（いんゆ）は断言（だんげん）する形になりますから、直喩（ちょくゆ）より力強く（ちからづよく）響（ひび）きます。



hxkart said:


> やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりです。これからも、ひまわりでいてください　の語句を英語ではなんと言いますか。翻訳なら、この語句はよく理解できるはずだ、よろしいでしょうか。ポエムだから。


It's saying "I was right that you were a sunflower to me, and still you are. Please stay that way".


----------



## hxkart

karlalou said:


> どちらも直喩（ちょくゆsimile）に使いますが、前に来る品詞（ひんしpart of speech）が違います。
> 動詞(verb)＋ように：　動（うご）くように, 輝（かがや）くように
> 名詞(noun)＋のように：　ひまわりのように
> 
> 
> 
> Except the lack of these の, both sentences are perfectly all right.
> 
> 
> 繰り返し（くりかえし）てはいけないということはありません。が、あまり繰り返すとしつこくなり、読むのも疲（つか）れてしまうということは確かに（たしかに）あります。また、言わなくても分かることは省くほうが好（この）まれます。
> 
> それから、比喩（ひゆparable or analogy）の種類（しゅるい）に、 「（の）ようだ」とたとえであることを明示（めいじ）して「あなたはひまわりのようだ」というふうに例える（たとえる）直喩（ちょくゆsimile）と、「（の）ようだ」とは言わないで「あなたはひまわりだ」というふうに例える隠喩（いんゆmetaphor）があります。この文を書いた人はこの両方（りょうほう）を使ったわけです。
> 
> ずっと以前（いぜん）の若（わか）かったころは「ひまわりのようだ」と思っていたけれど、20年後に再会（さいかい）した今も変（か）わらないどころか、あなたは私にとってまさしくひまわりです、というお気持ちなのでしょう。
> 
> 「ようだ」と言わない隠喩（いんゆ）は断言（だんげん）する形になりますから、直喩（ちょくゆ）より力強く（ちからづよく）響（ひび）きます。
> 
> 
> It's saying "I was right that you were a sunflower to me, and still you are. Please stay that way".



わかりました､ありがとうございます。この翻訳問題は実は一昨日、とある人はこのセンテンス中国語に翻訳させてという頃が、迷った。
あど、とある中国語を習いた日本人はこのセンテンスが翻訳した。
このセンテンスは
２０数年たった今、やはり私にとってあなたはひまわり*の*ように陽気です。
これからも、ひまわり*の*ように陽気でいてください。

あ、私の翻訳が違いました。どうしよう。思慮を初めまして。

そして、陽気が向日葵の性質だろうと思います。なら、日本語に性質(陽気)を省くがより自然である。　雪でいてください　そいう語句が出てくるだ。
雪の性質、即ち綺麗を省く、性質に持てる名詞のみで意味を表す。
や、不関係なこといっぱいね。

ありがとうございます、今回は理解できるだ。


----------



## frequency

hxkart said:


> 雪でいてください


Oh wait. Because of the nature of snow, it makes possible these two ways:
雪のようにきれいでいてください。Beautiful?
雪のように冷たい女でいてください。A cold woman?
If you select the second one, your statement would be a bit spiteful lol.
Therefore 雪でいてください sounds ambiguous, so it requires an adjective according to which you want to mean.

But if you use ひまわり, as you said,


> そして、陽気が向日葵の性質だろうと思います。なら、日本語に性質(陽気)を省くがより自然である。


　
Yes, and the omission is okay due to the flower's nature.



hxkart said:


> 今日は本当にありがとうね。もう一つの質問を教えていただきますか。
> やはり私にとってあなたはひまわりです。これからも、ひまわりでいてください　の語句を英語ではなんと言いますか。


You're welcome!
As you did, I prefer using any adjective with it because a statement would be clearer. I guess this approach may be similar to Chinese:
_Still, you're my sunflower. I wish you stay cheerful like the flower forever.
_
If you say,
_You're a sunflower._

I know you eat its seeds.


----------



## hxkart

frequency said:


> Oh wait. Because of the nature of snow, it makes possible these two ways:
> 雪のようにきれいでいてください。Beautiful?
> 雪のように冷たい女でいてください。A cold woman?
> If you select the second one, your statement would be a bit spiteful lol.
> Therefore 雪でいてください sounds ambiguous, so it requires an adjective according to which you want to mean.
> 
> But if you use ひまわり, as you said,
> 
> Yes, and the omission is okay due to the flower's nature.
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> As you did, I prefer using any adjective with it because a statement would be clearer. I guess this approach may be similar to Chinese:
> _Still, you're my sunflower. I wish you stay cheerful like the flower forever.
> _
> If you say,
> _You're a sunflower._
> 
> I know you eat its seeds.


ありがとうございます。やはりそいう意味です。今後もよろしくお願いします。


----------



## frequency

もちろん！いつでもおいで！


----------



## karlalou

karlalou said:


> hxkart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.ようには　のように　と同じ物ですか。
> 
> 
> 
> どちらも直喩（ちょくゆsimile）に使いますが、前に来る品詞（ひんしpart of speech）が違います。
> 動詞(verb)＋ように：　動（うご）くように, 輝（かがや）くように
> 名詞(noun)＋のように：　ひまわりのように
Click to expand...

* I see that in the case of 動詞＋ように, it's most likely not a simile but the ように means '(do something) so that (something do something)', or used with なる to mean 'come to (do something)'.
.
** よう in ように is a noun, 様（よう・さまcondition or state）, and that is why の is needed to connect it with another noun.

*** When a verb is used as a simile, it's most likely with かの: 動くかのように, 輝くかのように.


----------



## hxkart

karlalou said:


> * I see that in the case of 動詞＋ように, it's most likely not a simile but the ように means '(do something) so that (something do something)', or used with なる to mean 'come to (do something)'.
> .
> ** よう in ように is a noun, 様（よう・さまcondition or state）, and that is why の is needed to connect it with another noun.


先ず、皆の熱心にありがとうございました。

ところで、ようにの　様　は名詞ですから、の　を使いですけど、規則がない場合は多い、一部のフレーズの前には名詞のみなど、そいう状況がある。そのまま覚えしかないと思います。

本当にありがとうございました、詳しい説明ですから。


----------

